# east fork little miami river



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Alright this is my first time on here. Wondered how many people fish the east fork little miami river? I have people bring me huge hybrid striped bass to my house right after they catch them at the dam right in Batavia. I have yet to land a huge one yet but have caught some nice ones myself. I also have had awesome experiences catching huge smallies on smaller buzz baits. I mean 2-4 lb smallies, nothing over 4 though. They are few and far between, but still awesome to catch. Anyone else have any tips for any of these species or have any luck with the huge carp that are in this body of water? Please let me know and thanks in advance. Tight lines men.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

I fish the eflm way down by lynchburg sometimes. Its a nice little stream with some good holes.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have heard that there are some good hybrid fishing at East Fork. I fished the Ohio River at the Greenup Dam and have enjoyed them ever since. I went to college in Portsmouth but moved back up west of Dayton. My girlfriend lives near Cincy and I would love to get over to East Fork and take a shot at the Hybrids again. Are there any area's i could fish from the shore and have good luck. How good is the fishing just below the dam in the river.


----------



## minnowmagnet (May 16, 2006)

After this rain and the changing of the season, the hybrids will be scattered for awhile. Once the water slows a bit and the spillway is closed off some they will close in again. I find them from the tailwater all the way to us-50. Depending on the pressure, the tailwater will give some decent fish at a fast pace. A good rule is White for these fish and depending on the time of year, I will go from a 2" grub to a 4" worm. Since Re-Lo closed up I have had a hard time finding a true white 4" worm. 

Smallies are everywhere above and below the lake. Some spots are heavily pressured and produce little strings of small fish. You have to go long and far to really find the good fishing. The large mouth and spots hold their own in the slower mud and sand spots. I use top-water and jointed baits mostly in the tailwater area, sometimes I will swim jigs close to the rip-rap. In-line spinners will work some, but its productivity has declined over the years.

As far as the carp, I catch them on jigs alot. A buddy of mine goes to UDF and gets vanilla fountain syrup and a loaf of wonder bread. I think they charge him $.40 per pump for the syrup. He does well enough I guess, I don't go for carp.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to the site, and thanks for the tip. If you wish to continue your good luck in your fishing spots, you may want to be careful how much specifics you give out.  

That being said, I also fish the EFLM occasionally, and I have found some nice fish in that stream. Although the fish in the LMR seem a bit bigger on average.


----------



## minnowmagnet (May 16, 2006)

There's a whole lot of water to fish and like now it is changing. There is no secret to where the fish are, only on the choices of presentation and lure selection. It has been my experience that no one hole of water is any better than the others, on any given day there is change. There is no guarantee on the quality or quantity of a visit to a particular stretch. Most who do go to the out of the way places rarely ever do harm to the waters at any rate. Rivers are the only open discussion points for me anyway. I have many other creeks and public ponds that I will never discuss on an open board. I'm not afraid of any competition in the small rivers, East Fork, Little Miami, or White Water. They all have given me good memories and a level of joy and satisfaction that will continue as long as I fish them. For what ever reason this site exists I will attempt to use it as an information source, contributing as much as I receive. If my little nuggets look like the mother-lode to you, you are spending too much time here and not out there.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

All you guys rock......Thanks for the advice on keeping my secrets a secret. I have a ton of places that I will always go to catch awesome fish. A lot of these places are private and thank god I know the people that own either the land or the water! If not for that I would never get in. So many people fish these rivers around here, I don't mind letting them in on any secrets. Any given day you will see these people in the same pull offs where there is access to water. Heck, might even be me! When it comes to those private places though, they will always be kept hush. Thanks again to everyone, I didn't think I would get five responses from that already.


----------

